# Online fantasy short stories



## chongjasmine (Aug 9, 2009)

Once, a long time ago, I stumbled across a good website that offered good quality, free, online fantasy short stories.

Along the way, I lost the link for that site.

I wonder if any of you know of any good quality online fantasy short stories website. I hope to find the site that I had lost.


----------



## Tirellan (Aug 27, 2009)

Strange Horizons, a weekly speculative fiction magazine


----------



## Fried Egg (Aug 30, 2009)

There are a large number of Clark Ashton Smith's stories here: www.eldritchdark.com


----------



## chongjasmine (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

